# "Camping Out" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 25, 2018)

We had us a seriously close race this month, but one poet alone emerged victorious and with good reason. Please join us in slamming those palms together until they're raw to congratulate our winner, *jenthepen* for her spectacularly worthy winning entry, *Man Out of Time*.

Jen will receive this month's Laureate, and has the honor of selecting the road we all travel next month.



Kudos, my love! Superbly well wrought work and surely deserving of the win. You got my vote. You are an inspiration!


----------



## ned (Aug 25, 2018)

well done Jen - great imagination with the prompt.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey hey jen! Congratulations!


----------



## aj47 (Aug 25, 2018)

Congrats Jen!!!!


----------



## Pelwrath (Aug 25, 2018)

Jenn, awesome poem and a well reserved win. Congrats!


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 25, 2018)

An excellent poem, Jen.
It looked like a photo finish this month.
Well done.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 26, 2018)

Congratulations Jen! Well done, you!


----------



## toddm (Aug 26, 2018)

Nice work Jen!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 26, 2018)

Congratulations, Dear jen... With the first line you captured my complete attention,  this type of poem showcases your unique skill, because it was what you did not say that made this so powerful...

2nd stanza, first line "Alone in a homeland without a home" ... this was the heartbeat of your message... fabulous work, and worthy of this month's win


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 26, 2018)

Dear Todd, your poem took my breath away, no one uses poetic language the way you do...it is like you recreate the familiar into something new, that is a true gift... this line "Dreams of owls and powdered moths" shows you elegant use of imagery... the mood of the poem was so soft and dreamy...


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you for the lovely comments, guys. As Phil said, it was a close race and I think I'm lucky to have stumbled over the line in first place because I feel that there were other entries that were smoother and more lyrical than mine. Maybe the passion that I felt about the message pulled it up to a decent standard?  My poem was for all the people who are rejected by modern life and live in emotional isolation and loneliness. Thank you, Julia, for seeing through to the message of this one. 

I'll try to come up with an inspirational prompt for next month very soon.


----------



## toddm (Aug 27, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Dear Todd, your poem took my breath away, no one uses poetic language the way you do...it is like you recreate the familiar into something new, that is a true gift... this line "Dreams of owls and powdered moths" shows you elegant use of imagery... the mood of the poem was so soft and dreamy...



Thanks for the kind comments - it's no secret that nature imagery is among my favorite medium to paint with; like music it can convey any color of human emotion or longing - I always enjoy reading how others use the elements of nature we all are familiar with

Jen, these lines were masterful and are particularly poignant:

_Reduced to camping out at home,
 he lives the life he knows.
 But fearfully now._

Something about "But fearfully now" being on its own adds punch and a bit of a twist


----------

